

Ask HN - books/resources on distributed computing? - vijayr

For a total beginner like me, what tool should I start with? Hadoop?<p>I know Java (though its been a while since I programmed in it).  Any recommendations on books/resources?
======
dmlorenzetti
I have no opinion about what tool you should use.

As for resources-- I started reading "Hadoop the Definitive Guide" and found
it a fairly typical O'Reilly offering, that is to say, well-organized and
pretty straightforward. However, I didn't get very far in (I stopped reading
it when I realized it was distracting me from things I really needed to be
doing).

If you're interested, I can snail-mail it to you. Email my username at
lbl.gov.

------
caw
If you have an ACM subscription, or know someone who does, they have a
techpack on parallel computing. The tech packs are a collection of annotated
bibliographies on a particular topic.

<http://techpack.acm.org/>

